# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Ku është "zoti"?!

## strano

Zoti eshte i plotfuqishem, tolerant, zemergjere, madheshtor, krijuesi jone etj etj...

Lufte ne irak-- ku eshte zoti
Lufte ne Afganistan-- ku eshte zoti
Lufte ne izrael -- ku eshte zoti
Akte terroriste -- ku eshte zoti

vdesin miliona te pafajshem -- ku eshte zoti
dikush vret per vetmbrojtje -- 100 vjet burg
dikush vret per pushtet --- 100 miliard leke ne xhep (ku eshte zoti)

Bin laden eshte gjalle -- ku eshte zoti
Vdes babai i 3 femijve aksident le femijet pa buke -- ku eshte zoti (nuk mund ti ndodhte aksident Bin Ladenit

Xhorxh bush vret per pushtet Amerika eshte vendi me i poshter ne bote ku ka vrare miliona miliona njerz  -- ku eshte zoti

Amerika ndihmon 100 veta edhe vret 100 milion -- ku eshte zoti

padrejtesi, korrupsion , vrasje, perdhumine,  djegie, shkatrrime--- ku eshte zoti?

*Ne rast se ka zot...?? nuk ka ardhur koha valle qe ai te tregoje se sa i madh eshte..!!?? Çfar po pret?* 

Çfar po pret ZOTI qe te tregoje se ai me te vertete EKZISTON.. qe ai me te vertete eshte i plotfuqishmie, qe ai me te vertete na krijoji neve..!! 

*ÇFAR PO PRET??!!*

----------


## anaksimenus

zoti lal esht per te gjyky veprimet e njerzve jo t'mos ti lejoj ato t'bojn veprime te kqia.
nqofse zoti s'do te lejonte te ndodhshin gjonat e kqia si do e merte vesh se kush o i mir e kush o i keq?
"IN GOT WE TRUST"

----------


## Moltisanti

Ndofta ja ka lon nanjonit si Jim Carrey-it ke (Bruce Almighty)..lol 
Vete ja ka rras me pushime anej nga shkomi kavajes .. :perqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Po pi kafe, ti them gje.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## strano

> Ndofta ja ka lon nanjonit si Jim Carrey-it ke (Bruce Almighty)..lol 
> Vete ja ka rras me pushime anej nga shkomi kavajes ..


Dakord jom me ty Tito.


Clay_More thuj te vije n'pune se mjaft nejti tu pi.

----------


## strano

> zoti lal esht per te gjyky veprimet e njerzve jo t'mos ti lejoj ato t'bojn veprime te kqia.
> nqofse zoti s'do te lejonte te ndodhshin gjonat e kqia si do e merte vesh se kush o i mir e kush o i keq?
> "IN GOT WE TRUST"



Kush eshte ai qe na gjykon neve, kur se ka menjen fare se ca bohet ne BOTE..??

ke ca shembuj qe dhashe aty lart..... Vdes BABAI i 3 femijve le femijet pa buke.. hajt thone ca te tjer se kshu e ka shkrujt zoti.

Po pse zoti se shkrujti qe te vdiste Bin Laden.... edhe thone qe zoti e ka shkrujt te gjith jeten tone qe kur kena lind.... pse e la te lindte nje kriminel te tille..? mire qe e la te lindte, po pse nuk e ngordh tani  kte bin laden tja shkruje dhe ktij vdekjen jo vetem njerzve te pafajshem?

----------


## iliria e para

Nuk i kuptoj keta qe thone se Zoti na gjykon?!
Nese une krijoj dicka, atehere nuk gjykoj krijesen time.
Krijesa nuk ka faj nese une e kam prodhuar(krijuar) te keqe.

----------


## dibrani2006

Nuk me intereson çka jeni dhe çka do te beheni nje gje e di, njeriu eshte me shkatrimtari me i madhe ne bote, une besoj ne zot por nuk besoj ne disa njerez qe e shkatruan boten,sepse nje dite edhe zoti kur te deshprohet eh shikoni pastaj ku do te fshiheni apo te diskutojme akoma ketu ne forum, kush beson dhe kush nuk beson,nuk me intereson se ne çfare feje besoni sepse fete zoti i krijoi dhe jo njerzimi,njeriu duhet ta drejtoj ate qe na e shperbleu zoti dhe jo ta shfaros,mos valle dhe cunamet qe behen njeriu i ben jo shkatrimi i botes vjen nga dal sepse njeriu krijues nuk din ta shfritezon si duhet,eedhe me ne fund nuk e di nese i keni lexuar librat e shenjte vetem titullin e pare apo  te fundit.

nejse çdo kush flete ate qe mendon.

----------


## kiniku

> *ÇFAR PO PRET??!!*



Kush vret një njeri; e quajnë vrases.

Kush vret 100; e quajnë hero.

Kush vret 1 milion njerez; e quajnë pushtues.

Kush vret terë njerzimin; e quajnë ZOT!!!

So they say....

----------


## xfiles

Zoti ka hallet e veta o njerez ça po ju duhet qe fusni hundet ne jeten e tij private.
Pak se ju krijoji, po tani doni ti kerkoni dhe llogari pale.
Kuptohet qe njerezimi ishte nje eksperiment i cili isht pjeserisht i suksesshem,
ata qe dolen te mire do i mbaj zoti ne parajse, 
ata qe dolen te prishur do i çoj ne ferr ti shkrije e ti ricikloje ne nje eksperiment tjeter, kuptohet qe ata te prishurit jane te akuzuar me vepren penale te te qenit i prishur, pavaresisht se Zoti i plotfuqishem dhe perfekt beri nje bote kaq jo perfekte.
Kuptohet se ka patur arsyet e veta , mbase ne kohen qe krijoji njeriun ka qene i merzitur e nga kjo gje balten me te cilen krijoji adamin e perzjeu me pak vrer te cilesise se larte, vrer hyjnor.
Per te gjetur se ku eshte Zoti jane vrare trima mbi trima ne luftra pa kuptim,
keta trima kane vrare te pafajshem ne emer te Zotit sepse Zotit ashtu i donte qejfi. Tani ka edhe ai tekat e veta.

Me mire mos e vrasim trurin se do behemi me te zgjuar se ç'jemi e kushedi mbase e gjeni Zotin dhe pastaj do ju mesoje si te urreni ata qe nuk mendojne si ju e do krijoni ndonje fe "perfekte" qe del pastaj se nuk eshte a perfekte sa kujtonte Zoti , prandaj me vone do takoje dike tjeter qe kerkon Zotin dhe do i thoje atij se fete e vjetra jane gabim se Zoti ka ndryshuar mendje e tani duhen luftuar idete e vjetra te cilat ishin po idete e Zotit te gjithedijshem e te  plotfuqishem.

Prandaj me mire e leme kete muhabet.

----------


## kleadoni

strano.....veretet me cudit.....kisha vendosur te mos shkruaja me ketu....po eshte me e forte se une....

ti thua qe nje njeri i pafajshem vdiq....ne rradhe te pare ti ku e di qe ishte i pafajshem....
pastja fakti qe Zoti nuk nderhyri as te Jezusi...ka dmth e vet apo jo?
dmth qe ai i ve ne prove njerezit nese edhe pas ketyre ndodhive ato do vazhdojne te besojne apo jo?...as Maria qe i kryqezuan te birin nuk e mohoj asnjehre...e Zoti dha shenjen e ekzistences se tij duke e kthyer serish ne jete....
prandaj Zoti di gjithcka,e ai ka shkruar se c'do ndodhi me jetet tona,sepse ai na ka krijuar,keshtuqe e di ai se cfare fati duhet te kemi.....kupton?

kshuqe njeriu duhet te pranoj fatin e tij ashtu sic vjen,se normalisht te ishte 100% ne doren tone do kishim qene te tere te lumtur,te pasur...e ku di une....

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> *Ne rast se ka zot...?? nuk ka ardhur koha valle qe ai te tregoje se sa i madh eshte..!!?? Çfar po pret?* 
> 
> Çfar po pret ZOTI qe te tregoje se ai me te vertete EKZISTON.. qe ai me te vertete eshte i plotfuqishmie, qe ai me te vertete na krijoji neve..!!



Tamom pyetje adoleshentash. S'ke ku te krruhesh tjeter ti o byrazer? A thua se pjerdh krijuesi i universit per ty apo se s'eshte kap hala Bin Ladeni!!

----------


## derjansi

Po nuk ka o Strano jo pse lodhesh kot tu e thirr o birazer, nuk te nigjo ai nuk ka nigju asniher, mjaft e thirrin pes her ne dit kha afganistani, kurdistani e cecenia po neper stane i ka lan tu vdek nga uria e nga predhat e pushtuseve.
Pranej nigjo mu flije menjen e mos u lodh kot tu e kerku se nuk ekzisto kerkun pervecse ne menjet e smuna te besimtarve e ne gojet e ndyta te prifterive e hoxhallarve.

----------


## xfiles

> strano.....veretet me cudit.....kisha vendosur te mos shkruaja me ketu....po eshte me e forte se une....
> 
> ti thua qe nje njeri i pafajshem vdiq....ne rradhe te pare ti ku e di qe ishte i pafajshem....
> pastja fakti qe Zoti nuk nderhyri as te Jezusi...ka dmth e vet apo jo?
> dmth qe ai i ve ne prove njerezit nese edhe pas ketyre ndodhive ato do vazhdojne te besojne apo jo?...as Maria qe i kryqezuan te birin nuk e mohoj asnjehre...e Zoti dha shenjen e ekzistences se tij duke e kthyer serish ne jete....
> prandaj Zoti di gjithcka,e ai ka shkruar se c'do ndodhi me jetet tona,sepse ai na ka krijuar,keshtuqe e di ai se cfare fati duhet te kemi.....kupton?
> 
> kshuqe njeriu duhet te pranoj fatin e tij ashtu sic vjen,se normalisht te ishte 100% ne doren tone do kishim qene te tere te lumtur,te pasur...e ku di une....



po eshte e vertete qe Zoti nuk nderhyn vete,
ai perdor disa njerez qe te vrasin disa njerez.
Me te vertete gjenial.

----------


## Mr_Tironci

Vallaj menimi im osht se ne e qujm qe i gjo qe te na nodhi shpresojm tek zoti, ke njerez qe nuk besojn tek zoti edhe kur osht ne momentin e funit te jetes thot amon o zot. Zoti te jep menjen, dhuntite, ti jetoje vet. Zoti nuk te thot zihu me dashnoren ene nga inoti hec me makin ene perplasu. Ka dal shume gjona qe besojn robt, pershemull portugezt kan nji femer te shenjt qe luten para saj. Nqs nuk do kishte zot kush e ka kriju boten?

----------


## strano

> Tamom pyetje adoleshentash. S'ke ku te krruhesh tjeter ti o byrazer? A thua se pjerdh krijuesi i universit per ty apo se s'eshte kap hala Bin Ladeni!!



na fal se te fika llullen ty...!!! Kur nuk pjerdhka per mu as per dike tjeter...atehere sja vle as te besoj qe ekzistoj edhe as qe me dashka te miren.

----------


## BvizioN

> ku eshte zoti


Zoti ka qene,eshte dhe do te ngelet KRIJESE e feve te cilat pa perjashtim te gjitha jane te bazuara ne besim te verber.

Mundesia e egzistences se nje superfuqie ne univers kalon c'do kufij te intiligjences njerzore,eshte dicka qe truri i njeriut nuk mund te arrije kurrsesi ta zbertheje.

Feja nga ana tjeter eshte krijese e njeriut.Njeriu ka krijuar fene nga nevoja per te besuar ne dicka.Feja ka ndikuar pozitivish po ashtu dhe negativisht gjate historise njerzore.Ne vetvete fete kane evoluar disi po imazhi i zotit per ta ka ngelur ne nje version te njejte.Personalisht nuk besoj ne ate zot qe interpretohet nga fete. Mundesia e egzistences se nje superfuqie natyrale qe balancon ligjet e universit (dhe nuk merret me *kush vrau ke* ne nje nga miliona miliona planete te triliona galaksive qe verviten perreth nje pafundesie) eshte dicka me e besueshme.


PS: Ky eshte thjesht mendimi im.Respektoj besimin e fetareve ashtu siq kerkoj nga ta te respektojne besimin tim.

----------


## kiniku

> ku eshte zoti--> Search


The host was not found!!!







- - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*A*bort, *I*gnore, *R*etry?

----------


## alibaba

Zotin e kane marre peng muxhahedinet, dhe mbase kerkojne cmim te hatashem per ta leshuar.

----------


## i fundit

> Zotin e kane marre peng muxhahedinet, dhe mbase kerkojne cmim te hatashem per ta leshuar.


Ua ua ca mendje,ore je ne metro ti mo? :pa dhembe:

----------

